# $14 million deal...



## AdrianBetti (Aug 1, 2008)

I wonder how it would feel to have the opportunity to take a 14 million dollar photo.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25967334/


----------



## WTF? (Aug 1, 2008)

i lolled at the maths of "The $14 million is *nearly* double the $6 million People paid to feature Jennifer Lopez..."


----------



## nynfortoo (Aug 2, 2008)

Crikey, fourteen million? That's almost ten million.


----------



## shorty6049 (Aug 2, 2008)

this is ridiculous... famous people need to just go away


----------



## AdrianBetti (Aug 3, 2008)

I'd roll in there with a kodak disposable and try my hardest to be serious while taking photos haha. Like, what do you say when you go in there, "Yeah I'm here for the 14 mil shoot..."


----------



## craig (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds like a good deal for everyone involved. Glad the photographer was so savvy. 

Love & Bass


----------



## mmslax2 (Aug 4, 2008)

shorty6049 said:


> this is ridiculous... famous people need to just go away



Actually, it's for a good cause, and I'm glad that it happened.  If you read the article you would have seen that they donated the money to a charity.


----------

